# water ram stories



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

today I am the proud new owner of a general kinetic water ram!! with that being said.. does anyone have any stories where the water ram caused/prevented a disaster?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought one new off craigslist in a nice kinetic metal box with an assortment of fittings. 75 bux, used it once in my kids bathroom lav. Blew all sorts of sh!t back up the overflow which I had plugged with a wad of wet toilet paper. 30lbs, snapped the trigger and I was covered in confetti! Worked like a charm, glad I dont do a whole lot of service.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

toilet paper. lol. try a rag and start at 5lb and increase by 5lb. i would quit at 20lb maybe 30lb. if that don't cut it i put shop vac in and give that a go. then back to 5lb again. no toilets. you can if you want. please post pics if you do. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> toilet paper. lol. try a rag and start at 5lb and increase by 5lb. i would quit at 20lb maybe 30lb. if that don't cut it i put shop vac in and give that a go. then back to 5lb again. no toilets. you can if you want. please post pics if you do. breid..................:rockon:


Here is a story about 40 years old. It happend to an employee of mine ... working at his girl friends apartment. I might add on his own time with a Ram that he borrowed from a buddy.

There was a common drain feeding a 2nd and 3rd floor sink. The line was vented through the roof. All water drained from the 3rd floor came up in the 2nd floor. Now Eddie was a plumber and he knew what to do! So he took an old towel and a brick to the lady on the 3rd floor.
His girlfriend was to stand at the steps and relay his instructions.
He told the lady to drain some water down until it started to come up in the 2nd floor sink. Then he put the charged ram in the strainer and the woman on the 3rd floor was to jam the rag in the strainer and hold down on the brick. POW he fired the Ram, the black column of water was blown out the vent, made 1 big arc and ran down the side of the neighbors house. Which was just re-sided the day before with white asbestos siding. 
Need I say more!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Here is a story about 40 years old. It happend to an employee of mine ... working at his girl friends apartment. I might add on his own time with a Ram that he borrowed from a buddy.
> 
> There was a common drain feeding a 2nd and 3rd floor sink. The line was vented through the roof. All water drained from the 3rd floor came up in the 2nd floor. Now Eddie was a plumber and he knew what to do! So he took an old towel and a brick to the lady on the 3rd floor.
> His girlfriend was to stand at the steps and relay his instructions.
> ...




He must have had that thing pumped to the max and then some :blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

One of these should come with the water ram.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

clogged roof drains on a the student union building on the campus i work. Went up there got the four inch piece of rubber out pumped the ram up to 20lb and gave her hell. Leaves twigs and crap came blasting out over top of the parapet and onto the sidewalk full of students walking to class. I heard screams of "gross where did that come from" and i hit the deck. once the coast was clear i headed down to inspect the damage. It sucked for the students but I nearly pissed myself laughing so hard.


----------

